# 16th Annual Golden Community Rodeo Series



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

Countdown to the best Golden Rodeo Series EVER. WE have lots of SWAG to give AWAY! The first of this year’s GCRS is coming Wednesday June 1st. It will be brought to you by our major sponsor, _Confluence Kayaks_.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

David, what is the cut off for CFS? There is a lot of snow up on Loveland pass!

Clear creek jumped 100 CFS today. Go get it!


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

David,
I’m thinking maybe 1200 CFS at the max. We want the rodeo hole friendly enough so when beginners and intermediates pop out of the hole they can catch the eddy for another attempt at a trick. If they all wash down river after a first attempt it would be a very frustrating experience.


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

Come have some fun this Wednesday at the GCRS. Confluence Kayaks is the proud sponsor of this event. Everyone is welcome to compete... or come cheer on the kayakers!
EVENTS: Freestyle competition is open to all kayakers* of all skill levels. Participants will be grouped to compete in appropriate categories based on their age, gender, and skill level - typically Junior, Sport, Intermediate, Expert, and Masters Divisions for both men and women. 
TIME: Registration begins at 5:00pm each Wednesday. Competition starts at 5:30pm.
LOCATION: Clear Creek Whitewater Park in downtown Golden
COST: Admission to compete in the series is free. However, you must be a current Colorado Whitewater member for insurance purposes. Renew or sign-up online or at the event for only $30, which includes entry to all three events and a one-year membership to Colorado Whitewater.
PRIZES: Tons of prizes to give away to competitors such as a one-week kayak or raft SierraRios trip to Mexico or Peru and a Pryanha Kayak. The trip and the kayak will be raffled off on June 15.
AFTER PARTY: Join us at the Mountain Toad! ALL are welcome, so go run tunnel 1, lower, Rigor Mortis, Lower Narrows, or Black Rock and then come to the PARTY!
Confluence Kayaks is first and foremost Denver's Kayak Headquarters. Established in 1995 near the whitewater chutes at Confluence Park in Denver, Colorado. We have staked our reputation on being the finest kayak shop anywhere. Local paddlers know our excellent service and product selection and have made us their number one kayak resource. We offer whitewater, touring, recreational and inflatable kayaks with rentals, repairs and instruction available on site. If you're new to kayaking, check out our instruction page to learn the basics of the sport and see how Confluence Kayaks can help you get started. Confluence Kayaks > Home


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

Important Note: Due to high water levels and a fast current, the June 8th competition is being canceled. The GCRS will now be June 15, June 22nd. Rodeo competition will be held on June 15th, and the Down River Fun Race will be on July 22nd. The rodeo will be sponsored by Colorado Whitewater, and the Down River Race is sponsered by Golden River Sports. The Kayak donated by those wonderful people at Golden River Sports and Pyranha will be given away at the last event
TONS of SWAG donated by:
Pyranha Kayak
Sea to Summit
Jackson kayak
Bern
SierraRios
LOTTO
Spyderco Knives
World Kayak
Table Mountain Inn
Thai Gold
Goodzell Yogurt & Coffee
Woody’s Wood Fired Pizza 
Barrels & Bottles Brewery
Ace Hi Tavern


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

Due to high water levels and a fast current, the June 15th competition is being canceled. I can’t say I’m bummed. The kayaking is @#$% GREAT, so get off your Internet and get some. The GCRS will now be June 15th, the Rodeo competition will be held on June 15th, and the Down River Fun Race will be on July 22nd. The rodeo will be sponsored by Colorado Whitewater, and the Down River Race is sponsored by Golden River Sports. The Pyranha Kayak donated by those wonderful people at Golden River Sports and the trip from SierraRios will be given away at the last event.
TONS of SWAG donated by:
Pyranha Kayak
Sea to Summit
Jackson kayak
Bern
SierraRios
LOTTO
Spyderco Knives
World Kayak
Table Mountain Inn
Thai Gold
Goodzell Yogurt & Coffee
Woody’s Wood Fired Pizza 
Barrels & Bottles Brewery
Ace Hi Tavern


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

Sorry I screwed up in the last post the new dates are the 22nd and 29th.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*Hey Dave*

Henry and I will be there for the rest of them since Mother Nature decided to extend this a bit... See you Wednesday!


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

Mike, I'm looking at the flow now, and at 1200cfs it's a bit higher than we would like it, so the rodeo will we put off till next week June 29th. But I am looking forward to seeing Henry go huge next week. Thanking our lucky stars the river flows have been excellent this year. The rodeo will be sponsored by Colorado Whitewater, and the Down River Race is sponsored by Golden River Sports. The Pyranha Kayak donated by those wonderful people at Golden River Sports and the trip from SierraRios will be given away at the last event.
TONS of SWAG donated by:
Pyranha Kayak
Sea to Summit
Jackson kayak
Bern
SierraRios
LOTTO
Spyderco Knives
World Kayak
Table Mountain Inn
Thai Gold
Goodzell Yogurt & Coffee
Woody’s Wood Fired Pizza
Barrels & Bottles Brewery
Ace Hi Tavern


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*we're heading out anyway today..*

He needs to practice, so we'll be out there. 1200 cfs is high, but not too bad.


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

It looks like an excellent level to do the rodeo this week. So things are a go this Wednesday and next.
The rodeo will be sponsored by Colorado Whitewater, and the Down River Race (July 6) is sponsored by Golden River Sports. 
TONS of SWAG donated by:
Pyranha Kayak
Sea to Summit
Jackson kayak
Bern
SierraRios
LOTTO
Spyderco Knives
World Kayak
Table Mountain Inn
Thai Gold
Goodzell Yogurt & Coffee
Woody’s Wood Fired Pizza
Barrels & Bottles Brewery
Ace Hi Tavern


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

The Fun Downriver Race will be THIS WEDNESDAY for the final evening of the Golden Community Rodeo Series, sponsored by Golden River Sports.
This event is for all abilities and types of boats. So bring your kayak, canoe, SUP, inflatable kayak, or mini me raft and have fun racing through the play park while performing tasks/obstacles along the way. Participants will be grouped to compete in appropriate categories based on their boat type, gender, and/or skill level. Awesome prizes will be awarded to the top finishers. Plus, a one-week SierraRios kayak or raft trip to Mexico, Peru or elsewhere and the Pyranha JED donated By Golden River Sports will be given away. And don't miss the after party at a restaurant in downtown Golden.
* Free to all CW members (not a member yet, then join at the event)
* Clear Creek Play Park in Golden, CO
* Registration 5-5:30pm; Competition starts approx. 5:45pm
* More details: Colorado Whitewater - Competition
We'd love to see TONS of boaters and spectators at the last event of the GCRS, so please share this
"Whether it’s kayaks, stand-up-paddleboards, or canoes, Golden River Sports is your one-stop paddle shop on the Front Range. Located in downtown Golden, CO on Washington Ave., GRS is only two blocks from the longest whitewater playpark in the Rockies. If you’re looking for a new boat or just a new drain plug, GRS has you covered on whatever you need. Not only does GRS have a full rental fleet of kayaks, inflatable kayaks (duckies), stand-up-paddleboards, and other various gear but they also offer free demo nights at the Clear Creek Playpark every Thursday when the water level is permitting. With a passionate and knowledgeable staff that’s more than happy to help any style boater, GRS has what you need."
Thanks to our Sponsors:
Pete Belland Re/Max of Cherry Creek
Pyranha Kayak
Sea to Summit
Jackson kayak
Bern
SierraRios
LOTTO
Spyderco Knives
World Kayak
Table Mountain Inn
Thai Gold
Goodzell Yogurt & Coffee
Woody’s Wood Fired Pizza 
Barrels & Bottles Brewery
Ace Hi Tavern


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

We are back _Bigger Better then EVER_. The 2017 GCRS will be held june 21, 28th and July 5th. We will be giving away a FREE Jackson Rock Star.


----------

